# plan B aba megasquirt



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

i recently did a aba swap in my mk2 golf and so far had no luck at gettin this thing start, so i'm goin with plan B which is to buy a megasquirt. this is my daily driver and was off the road pretty long now so i really need to get this running. what type of megasquirt would i need to get, and what else would i have to buy? what about harness and sensors. if possible, do anyone have any maps for a stock aba to get me running?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (krazykolour)*

Any MS version will work. Depending upon how you will fire the coil, will determine board mods or the board version you'll want. You'll need a fuel rail w/ injectors and a press regulator. An ABA dizzy along with the crank sensor for timing will work nicely. I'm sure a search will yield which CTS to use. I used the 10mm saturn Ion CTS, no adaptor needed and no changes needed to MS, also. I used a DIYAuto Tune harness. if this is your first conversion, this won't be an overnight thing. You are going to need time to gather parts and pieces.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (krazykolour)*

I installed MS because my Rado wouldn't run right on digi but I wish I would have stuck with the original stuff first. Getting MS working right is just as hard and you'll be second guessing the engine the entire time. So what I'm trying to say is, MS is not the easy way out.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (still_a_G)*

With a wideband O2, tuning should be much easier than tuning OEM. The spark curve could be where any power could be left on the table. I'm very happy with how my MS is coming along. And the spark tuning "seems" scary, but unless you have very high CR or are trying to get every last hp out of it, that isn't even too hard. With the ABA setup, the wiring will be slightly more than with a digi dizzy, but will allow wasted spark or COP in future.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_I installed MS because my Rado wouldn't run right on digi but I wish I would have stuck with the original stuff first. Getting MS working right is just as hard and you'll be second guessing the engine the entire time. So what I'm trying to say is, MS is not the easy way out.

MS is NOT that difficult. Try AEM sometime... 100hrs to get an AEM "plug & play" up and running (and not running great) vs 8hrs to Convert my bosses GTL Scirooco from Webers to MS and the car runs just as well makes the same peak power and torque but the torque band is twice as wide and we get 30% better fuel milage!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (krazykolour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_i recently did a aba swap in my mk2 golf and so far had no luck at gettin this thing start, so i'm goin with plan B which is to buy a megasquirt. this is my daily driver and was off the road pretty long now so i really need to get this running. what type of megasquirt would i need to get, and what else would i have to buy? what about harness and sensors. if possible, do anyone have any maps for a stock aba to get me running?









Let me know when you need the maps.. I have several that would get you going. Im me and I can give you a list of what I have used for the 3 ABA on MS conversions I have done.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (Prof315)*

Stock ABA the cheapest/easiest way is MS1 on a V3 board, that will work with all the stock sensors and can still use the distro.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (need_a_VR6)*

Even my first (and so far only) install of MS took about 13hrs to motor start.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (ps2375)*

I'm not certain that bailing on your management is the best way to go...honestly if you cannot make a stock motor with the stock injection system run, i have a feeling that tackling the MS install will lead you to just more headaches and cost you more money. Essentially they are both similar in how they work, the main difference being the one you have is completely and perfectly setup to run the engine you have...
i would highly suggest getting the car to run first before considering swapping the management.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (-RalleyTuned-)*

I'm glad someone agrees with me. It's more of a headache when you don't know the history of the engine. 
And if anyone here thinks that building, installing and tuning megasquirt is easier than fixing an OEM system you should come and vacation in Maine.








But it's relative now isn't it. Since I've gone through the trouble of learning everything there is to know about MS and my stock ignition system, fixing OEM seems A LOT easier now.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_I'm not certain that bailing on your management is the best way to go...honestly if you cannot make a stock motor with the stock injection system run, i have a feeling that tackling the MS install will lead you to just more headaches and cost you more money. 

im afraid i have to agree...
then you be back on this forum in 3 weeks telling everyone who will listen just how awful ms is and how no one should buy it...
take some time and get it running with the stock stuff first.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

ok let me jus share my story, i started this swap back in april. my mk2 golf orginally came with a 1.6l 8v carb engine and using a ce1 fusebox, but sad to say this engine knocked. after a while i found a guy that had a aba complete with harness and exhaust manifold, but no ecu. he gave me the part number for the ecu and i went on ebay and ordered a ecu using the part number(037906258T) at the time not really knowing at the time how to tell the difference between obd1 and obd2. after months of try to start the car (changed coil n crank sensor) and that happened is the injectors started to fire,n.b there is current thru out the harness and the ecu is getting a constant 12v ign off and 12v ign on but just not getting any spark. so i ordered another aba ecu now knowing how to tell the difference realized my engine is obd1, i ordered a obd1 manual ecu. so i'm waiting for its arrival and i'll try that praying it works, if not megaquirt1 v3 along with megasquirt harness


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
take some time and get it running with the stock stuff first.

I'm going to disagree with you on that last statement. 
there are times when new management will make everything better.
I decided to go MS after literally changing every sensor on my car for a new unit, switching ecus and even wiring harnesses. I gave up on motronic and switched to ms with very little knowledge on it. you even looked over my ms since it wasn't working good when I got it. 
long story short. I don't know why I didn't switch earlier. a lot easier to monitor, it works perfectly and now that I have some tuning experience, I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

this is the exact thing i'm goin thru now. plus i live in barbados which is in the caribbean and they aren't many mk1 mk2 or mk3 golfs here at all . an mine is the only 2door left on the road now. so much people here arent too familiar with them.as for megasquirt everyone is using itespeacially when i saw my friend did a engine swap with is nissan and used ms he was up and running in no time, so i decided this is th way to go, sorry i didnt think of earlier to


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

ok i got my megasquirt1 v3 today .


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

started wiring up yesterday, i;m about 80% complete and so far everything is looking great.the next thing i have to look for is a good tune for a stock aba. if any have that they're willing to share i'll great appreciate it


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

theres a 2L 8v file in the downloads section at spitfireefi.com... should get you pretty close, probably has a more aggressive spark map than a stock 2L, but it wont hurt anything


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

ok i'll check it out thnx


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

ok guys today was the day. its alive finally.it started but the idle still needs to be fine tuned. but its revving out great


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

ok guys everything is wrk and i'm bak on the road after 7months. and it feels gud


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

good deal !


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_good deal !









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the best part is always driving it


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_I'm glad someone agrees with me. It's more of a headache when you don't know the history of the engine. 
And if anyone here thinks that building, installing and tuning megasquirt is easier than fixing an OEM system you should come and vacation in Maine.








But it's relative now isn't it. Since I've gone through the trouble of learning everything there is to know about MS and my stock ignition system, fixing OEM seems A LOT easier now.

Sorry...I would rather start from scratch with stand alone than try to repair a hacked up stock/swapped mess...besides..stock sucks..the end
Go mega squirt..never look back..and learn somthing along the eay.......


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (Salsa GTI)*

im glad someone agrees


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (ValveCoverGasket)*

you will always make more power with a custom tuned stand alone than any generic chip program..its been prooven time and time again...the hardest part is deciding to do it and taking the first step into the dark side


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (Salsa GTI)*

preaching to the choir man


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (ValveCoverGasket)*

Megasquirt is the Schizzil fo Zizzle...I'll be installing 2 of them soon..one VRT MK2 and a 1.8t MK3....
Chips Schmips








and Mass air can eat my ass hair


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (Salsa GTI)*

Meh I have MAF on my MS car, good for datalogging at least.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Megasquirt is the Schizzil fo Zizzle...I'll be installing 2 of them soon..one VRT MK2 and a 1.8t MK3....
Chips Schmips








and Mass air can eat my ass hair









of course its good to hear from a guy who was so loudly proclaiming the joys of obd2 just a year or so ago


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: plan B aba megasquirt (ValveCoverGasket)*

it just could not get me where i wanted to go.....its fine for most people..but I aint most people


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

wel tonite i installed the tune prof315 sent me a while ago, and took the car out for a test run after driving slow an babying it from last weekend. the map prof315 sent me is the bomb the car feels great and very responsive mayb too responsive,lol lol lol because tonite while testing my clutch just went and the car wouldnt select any gears. could anyone point in the right direction for a clutch at a gud price that would hold up . i have a 020 small (24 spline) gearbox


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

changed the clutch and that one went again 2nite also and the hard part i was driving slow. what could possibly be causing this. second one in less than 2 weeks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

You have the cable adjusted right?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_wel tonite i installed the tune prof315 sent me a while ago, and took the car out for a test run after driving slow an babying it from last weekend. the map prof315 sent me is the bomb the car feels great and very responsive mayb too responsive,lol lol lol because tonite while testing my clutch just went and the car wouldnt select any gears. could anyone point in the right direction for a clutch at a gud price that would hold up . i have a 020 small (24 spline) gearbox 

I'm glad you were able to use the map I sent and that it's working fairly well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_You have the cable adjusted right?

x2


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

yes i believe so but i'll doule check when i change the clutch again. what is a gud clutch to buy?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

Sachs is decent stuff,,,, if you don't mind an agressive feel you can't beat a Kennedy 4 puck disc. they are just about unkillable


----------

